# Ski tunes, binding mounts, and ski maintenance in Ft Collins



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you know if they also still have an oven to fit moldable boot liners?


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Not sure, give Shane a call.

They have a complete tune shop, base grinder, binding jigs, etc. So I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Sherm (Jun 11, 2004)

address: 608 Lesser

What's the name of the new undercover shop?

'The Dawg House'
'The Crags'
'The Ute Shack'
'Waker's Waxings'


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Good question... no name as of yet.

But I like 'Waker's Waxings'!

Ha!!


----------

